# Sticky  OEM Steel / Winter Wheels for Diesel Snow Tires



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Nice...only thing I don't understand is how the 17's didn't clear the calipers and the 16's do?...Before you buy them I would try them if they fit as described.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

bigluke said:


> Nice...only thing I don't understand is how the 17's didn't clear the calipers and the 16's do?...Before you buy them I would try them if they fit as described.


The 17s were one inch wider and 12mm more offset so they were pushed 18mm more inboard. 

I fit a 16" Orlando rim to the front of my Diesel today and it cleared everything beautifully. It's 0.5" narrower and 1.0" less in diameter than stock, but the same offset.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Ok nice job


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Your tpms warning will be on all the time...unless you buy some sensors for your rims.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

earlier thread on here said 45 offset for the diesel rim?

what up with that?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

hakka 7's come in 215/60r16....sweet

was planning on getting stock size and using the stock wheels....ive always had oem alloys for winter as well

never used steel....how long do/would they last?

thanks for the effort here, was hoping someone would do it....


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

boraz said:


> earlier thread on here said 45 offset for the diesel rim?
> 
> what up with that?


In total I measured nine wheels this week, taking several samples of each, so I gained a lot of experience measuring for offset, etc. 

When I pulled my Diesel wheel it measured out at 41 for me.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

boraz said:


> hakka 7's come in 215/60r16....sweet
> 
> was planning on getting stock size and using the stock wheels....ive always had oem alloys for winter as well
> 
> ...


My Father ran dedicated OEM alloys for snow tires on his Cadillac for 10+ years. Everything worked great until the one year he didn't clean them up after winter. From then on he was battling rim leaks non stop. 

I've run dedicated GM steel wheels for snow tires since 1990. I've never had a rim leak or other failure. After a decade or so the wheels start to look crappy - but the same is true of alloys. 

If you're anywhere they use salt I'd go with steel.

The Hakka 7s are nice - but the Hakka 8s are da bomb!


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Tomko said:


> My Father ran OEM alloys on his Cadillac for 10+ years. Everything worked great until the one year he didn't clean them up after winter. From then on he was battling rim leaks non stop.
> 
> I ran GM steel wheels since 1990. I've never had a rim leak or other failure. After a decade or so the wheels start to look crappy - but the same is true of alloys.
> 
> If you're anywhere they use salt I'd go with steel.


10-4

any idea on the weights of the steel wheels....theyre heavier arent they?

sure we're gonna lose mpg automatically in the cold, snow, winter tires, etc...but wheel weight is important too


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

boraz said:


> 10-4
> 
> any idea on the weights of the steel wheels....theyre heavier arent they?
> 
> sure we're gonna lose mpg automatically in the cold, snow, winter tires, etc...but wheel weight is important too


I didn't weigh the wheel but probably will compare the factory wheel/tire combo to my winter set-up.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Last year I bend 2 steel wheels on potholes, year before 1 more, steel wheels lose quality over the years...I remember like 10 years ago had some steels and they were very solid tank grade, now they're made with recycled metals and they bend just if you looking at them to long. But if you drive carefully they'll last at least two winters before getting shaky steering. On all my other cars I kept the oem's in snow and salt and never had any trouble but you have to take the salt out once a week.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

The wheels I tested are all GM OEM product. 

They are likely built to a higher quality than that sold by Costco, Wal-Mart, Canadian Tire, etc. 

FWIW I checked the Costco wheel compendium and they do not list any wheel for our Diesel model.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Tomko said:


> The wheels I tested are all GM OEM product.
> 
> They are likely built to a higher quality than that sold by Costco, Wal-Mart, Canadian Tire, etc.
> 
> FWIW I checked the Costco wheel compendium and they do not list any wheel for our Diesel model.


Well I wish you good luck, all my steels were oem's, honda, toyota and gm and they all bent...but the roads here are just awfully deteriorated...hope it's not your case... I'll wish you good winter driving by the way!


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks for posting this info. Thats what these forums are great for.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

The spare wheel in my Diesel is a 6.5 X 16 steel wheel but the rolling diameter is the same as my 17 X 7 alloys. The stud pattern is 5 X 115 as the US diesel. It has a sticker saying max speed 80kph (50mph) so that must be because the wheel doesn't match the rest for grip. I plan onlooking for another matching alloy to replace it with, but no hurry as at least I can get home with this one.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Tomko, nice info and great work! When looking at the different wheel options did you check the hub bore diameter? That's important to keep things vibration-free if you don't want to get into hub centering rings.

Is it Tubman Chev in Ottawa?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Yes, and yes. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Curious what you had to pay for those steelies, if you don't mind me asking.

Also, do you know if the 2LT 17" rims will fit a diesel? Is there a difference on the diesel?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

PanJet said:


> Curious what you had to pay for those steelies, if you don't mind me asking.
> 
> Also, do you know if the 2LT 17" rims will fit a diesel? Is there a difference on the diesel?


diesel wheels have different bolt pattern than all the other cruzes


----------



## BlkDsl (Aug 15, 2013)

Anyone know if the Impala wheels will fit?


----------



## 5 O'Clock Charlie (Oct 24, 2013)

Tomko said:


> As Orlando is a P car relative of Cruze I decided to focus on 13259235. It measured 41mm offset, identical to that of our factory wheel, and when mounted it had better brake calliper and wheel well clearance than 9598749.
> 
> *So for anyone looking for OEM steel wheels to fit their Cruze Diesel the part number you want is 13259235.*
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the info Tomko !! I bought snow tires from the dealer when I purchased my Diesel 2 months ago, first snow falls tried to put the tires on .... no fit. :$#angry:

Long story short I had to provide my dealer with your part number before we got it all sorted out. :yahoo:

Cheers and Merry Christmas ! :xmas:


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

BlkDsl said:


> Anyone know if the Impala wheels will fit?


03 impala 16 inch steel wheels from Canadian tire an their made in usa quality is equal to oem .I test fitted on my diesel an offset was perfect. I will post product # tomorrow after work . we often trade back an forth with local gm dealer. Canadian tire has lots of suppliers so check sticker on rims. mine did say made in usa.


----------



## danhr (Apr 19, 2014)

Cheapest price I've found were 90/each + 20 shipping/ea from gmpartsdirect. anyone find anything better?


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

danhr said:


> Cheapest price I've found were 90/each + 20 shipping/ea from gmpartsdirect. anyone find anything better?


nope gm parts now has them listed at $106.14 each with shipping at 32 dollar for 1 tires. Near 90 bucks shipping with 4 tires.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

BlkDsl said:


> Anyone know if the Impala wheels will fit?


I just picked up a set of Impala steelies 5x115 R16 52mm offset and they did not clear the Diesel Cruze front caliper. 

Now I am trying to decide if I want to fork over $102 for an Orlando steel rim from the dealer or $110 for an aftermarket alloy wheel?


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

I went with the stock wheel.


----------



## oreo382 (Sep 17, 2014)

Just got a set of MACPEK X42755 steels from Can. Tire 62.99 ea. Fit perfectly.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Yea but that's a standard 17"


----------



## oreo382 (Sep 17, 2014)

mr overkill said:


> Yea but that's a standard 17"


Then the X42655 is the 16" version.


----------



## 68554 (Oct 6, 2014)

oreo382 said:


> Just got a set of MACPEK X42755 steels from Can. Tire 62.99 ea. Fit perfectly.


I picked up a set of these used, tried one on and it fit. It wasn't until I took off the old tires to install new ones that I saw the sticker on the inside of the rim. 
It states that they are "5x114.3" not 5x115 that the Cruze takes.

Google has many posts concerning running a 5.114.3 on 5x115 hub. I think I may keep looking for true 5x115 rims.

Anyone have any thoughts on this?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

stuckoncanada said:


> I picked up a set of these used, tried one on and it fit. It wasn't until I took off the old tires to install new ones that I saw the sticker on the inside of the rim.
> It states that they are "5x114.3" not 5x115 that the Cruze takes.
> 
> Google has many posts concerning running a 5.114.3 on 5x115 hub. I think I may keep looking for true 5x115 rims.
> ...


Please see Chris at Tubman Chevrolet for part number 13259235 as described in the first post on this thread. 



Tomko said:


> *So for anyone looking for OEM steel wheels to fit their Cruze Diesel the part number you want is 13259235.*
> 
> When combined with a 215/60R16 winter or snow tire the rotational difference is only 0.58% from the stock 215/55R17.
> 
> I want to thank my long-time parts man, Chris at Tubman Chevrolet, who's ongoing patience and support were vital to the completion of this project.


----------



## 68554 (Oct 6, 2014)

Yes Thanks I am very appreciative of you efforts and the article that was written. I simply am just try to save a few bucks by not buying brand new. 

Also I am curious to know if anyone has run a 114.3 on a 115 hub.

Thanks,

Tony


----------



## oreo382 (Sep 17, 2014)

stuckoncanada said:


> Yes Thanks I am very appreciative of you efforts and the article that was written. I simply am just try to save a few bucks by not buying brand new.
> 
> Also I am curious to know if anyone has run a 114.3 on a 115 hub.
> 
> ...


I am currently doing just that. CT here in WPG supplied these to me as a fitment. Had no idea about the 114.3. I'll let you know what happens.
Seems to me they are setting themselves for a legal issue if something happens. Makes me a little nervous as I am running these. Will contact them
and mention something in writing. Will let you know.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

oreo382 said:


> I am currently doing just that. CT here in WPG supplied these to me as a fitment. Had no idea about the 114.3. I'll let you know what happens.
> Seems to me they are setting themselves for a legal issue if something happens. Makes me a little nervous as I am running these. Will contact them
> and mention something in writing. Will let you know.


I just purchased a set of 16" Alloy wheels from an online outfit in Canada and they told me that 5x114.3 will fit no worries. I was thinking the same thing about them being very liable if something were to happen being that the rims are not the "listed" correct size. They have not arrived yet so we shall see how they fit.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

oreo382 said:


> I am currently doing just that. CT here in WPG supplied these to me as a fitment. Had no idea about the 114.3. I'll let you know what happens.
> Seems to me they are setting themselves for a legal issue if something happens. Makes me a little nervous as I am running these. Will contact them
> and mention something in writing. Will let you know.





TDCruze said:


> I just purchased a set of 16" Alloy wheels from an online outfit in Canada and they told me that 5x114.3 will fit no worries. I was thinking the same thing about them being very liable if something were to happen being that the rims are not the "listed" correct size. They have not arrived yet so we shall see how they fit.


Boys, you live in Canada. Courts there interpret liability in different ways than in the USA. 

All that CTC's lawyer has to do is show that you knew there was an element of risk as proven by your posts here. Then you're stuck with some expensive lawyer bills and no California million dollar settlement to pay for it.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

I agree. 0.35 mm (0.7mm/2) may not seem like much, but tell that to your wheel studs that now have a bending load applied to them. I would recommend staying FAR away from 114.3mm wheels unless you have them machined to the proper pattern. I'm not sure if that's possible with steel wheels, and if it was it would probably be cost prohibitive.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

There are a lot of mixed reviews about whether or not these wheels are safely interchangeable. Many say that they should not be used just because the listed size number is not the same. I do tend to agree with that to a point. However, I found this post below on another site about wheel manufacturing and I am sure there is some truth to this as well. 

"
115mm and 114.3mm are .7mm apart.


.7 millimeters = 0.0275590551 inches

To be fair, that's .03 inches. That's right - thirty thousandths of an inch. 

Keep in mind, that it's not .030" at each bolt location - it's .030" across the widest point - that makes for .015" at each hole.

Guess what? There is a margin of error when milling/stamping wheels. Said margin of error usually encompasses that .030". 

Fact is, if you buy rims for a GM 5x115 pattern from TireRack and many other companies, they are probably selling you 5x114.3 wheels. Call and ask.
"

I will definitely be test fitting and measuring the lugs of the new 114.3 wheels and comparing to that of the OEM 115 wheels. If they are not extremely close I will return the 114.3 wheel set.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Thirty thousandths may not SOUND like much, but to visualize it just think about the gap in your spark plugs.

Er, since this is a diesel thread that will only work if you're familiar with gas. 

Anyway, half of a spark plug gap is still a very significant offset when you consider the short distance over which that offset is is applied. As a quick and dirty guestimate, if the wheel hub and brake rotor combined are 1/2" thick and the wheel is another 1/2" thick between the wheel nut and the rotor face, that 0.015" offset equals 0.86 degrees. That's almost a full degree of bending on a 12mm (1/2") wheel stud.

There are probably people doing it, but that doesn't make it right. If you asked any Engineer they would surely agree.


----------



## 68554 (Oct 6, 2014)

Yes, I had the same conversation at work with one of my Mech Eng's. Plus my garage recommends the same. Since I'm leasing I'm going with the 5x115. The only issue is when buying used since a lot of sellers have no idea what they have.

Ah well it's my own fault for the frustration... I just don't see myself spending money on a set of multifit rims from Crappy Tire costing $400!


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

In all likely hood I will end up returning the 5x114.3 wheels I have on order. As I do not want to risk any complications or have any doubts about the safety of the vehicle. But, I will measure and compare to the OEM wheels before I do.
It is to bad that GM had to use a size that can physically be interchanged to begin with. They could have just used 5x114.3 like most other manufactures and avoided this possibly serious safety issue.


----------



## Garandman (Dec 31, 2013)

So it looks like the CTD stock wheel offset is 40mm. The Volt OEM rims are apparently 35mm. Is it even worth getting a spacer? Tirerack offers rims from 35 to 45mm offset for the CTD.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

40 mm +/- 5mm should be fine, that's less than 1/4" (1/2" overall).


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Garandman said:


> So it looks like the CTD stock wheel offset is 40mm. The Volt OEM rims are apparently 35mm. Is it even worth getting a spacer? Tirerack offers rims from 35 to 45mm offset for the CTD.



Yea but not steels


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Just a note for those following along, a higher offset means the wheel will be further inboard, closer to the strut, and a lower offset means it will stick out farther.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Garandman said:


> So it looks like the CTD stock wheel offset is 40mm. The Volt OEM rims are apparently 35mm. Is it even worth getting a spacer? Tirerack offers rims from 35 to 45mm offset for the CTD.


Factory diesel wheel measures 41 mm offset.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

TDCruze said:


> In all likely hood I will end up returning the 5x114.3 wheels I have on order. As I do not want to risk any complications or have any doubts about the safety of the vehicle. But, I will measure and compare to the OEM wheels before I do.
> It is to bad that GM had to use a size that can physically be interchanged to begin with. They could have just used 5x114.3 like most other manufactures and avoided this possibly serious safety issue.


So I tried to test fit the 5x114.3mm wheels on my car today, and I can tell without measuring that there is a noticeable offset of the studs to the outside from center on all lugs. SO despite what the wheel salesman said, do not try to use 114.3 wheels on a 115 lug. You may be able to mount the wheels on the car, but you will definitely be forcing your lug nuts on improperly.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Factory diesel wheel measures 41 mm offset.


100% agreed. I was dealing with this issue over a year ago when I wanted to get summer wheels and tires. The pickings were very slim at that time for 115 wheels (I'm guessing much hasn't changed since) and every set that stood out were in 114.3. I had multiple customer service people on the wheel sites tell me they would be just fine. I stuck with my gut and held off. After about 2 months of searching, I was able to find a nice set of wheels in 115 that I was happy with. I have to take extra special care of them though, they are now discontinued...just my luck:-/


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

http://www.summitracing.com/parts/crr-83-66518/overview/ I ran across these the size is correct and the offset seems good. I know there is a member that's near summit so lets try this its a good price also


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

mr overkill said:


> http://www.summitracing.com/parts/crr-83-66518/overview/ I ran across these the size is correct and the offset seems good. I know there is a member that's near summit so lets try this its a good price also


Good find!

I suggest you test fit one before pulling the lever. If that picture is accurate they may not clear the very large front callipers on the diesel. If you pull up a picture of the OEM steelie, 13259235, and pay particular attention to the part of the wheel where the calliper resides, you'll notice that it is much more prenounced than that of this aftermarket wheel.


----------



## q2bruiser (Jun 8, 2014)

mr overkill said:


> http://www.summitracing.com/parts/crr-83-66518/overview/ I ran across these the size is correct and the offset seems good. I know there is a member that's near summit so lets try this its a good price also


That is a great price. Will you be ordering and test fitting?


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Gonna call tomorrow and see the return policy. All the years I've bought there I never had to do a return with them lol


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

I am having a hard time with the idea of paying dealer prices for the steelies! 
So, I have done more research on a "cheap" steel wheel for the Diesel Cruze. 

I found a listing for both 16" and 17" universal fit steel wheels that are supposed to fit the Diesel Cruze at Costco.ca 
16": X99128N $38.99 each and 17": X99715N $58.99 each.

Here is a link to their fitment guide (see pg.13): 
http://www.costco.ca/wcsstore/Costc.../Attachment/Steel_Wheels_Catalogue_Oct_20.pdf

I know Costco has an excellent return policy so if they don't fit oh well I'll take em' back. 

I would guess that for ya'll south of the border that Costco.com has similar listings.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I bought my steelies from the dealership for $64each. I really didn't find that overly expensive. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

I talked to them yesterday and if they don't clear I can send them back no problem So i ordered them and should have them by the weekend and see if it works great if not then its the gm steels ill order if I can find a decent price


----------



## Schmelz (Nov 24, 2013)

I put 4 17X7.5 5-100/115 Raceline Black FWD wheels @ $92.84 ea. 4 215/55R-17 94H Observe Garit KX BW mud/snow @ $172.46.

Along with lug nuts ,chrome valve stems, spin balance it was $ 1286.39. That includes $101.00 for tax.This was from my local Les Schwab Tire dealers. They test fit tires and wheels to make sure that all was well with clearance. Guaranteed in writing that if a clearance problem that would take them back at no charge. I also bought a set of TPMS from Ebay.

I like the looks very much and the ride and handle seems just fine.

Jeff


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

money_man said:


> I bought my steelies from the dealership for $64each. I really didn't find that overly expensive.


I was quoted $102. For that price it was tempting to buy alloys, but that has been difficult as well...

anyways, I ordered the 16" steel rims from Costco.ca, I hope they fit!


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Don't know man. I got all 4 xi3 tires and wheels for $1000 tax inc. ain't even mad


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## dinodiego (Oct 21, 2014)

i ordered the steel rims at costco, the 17 inch X99715N $58.99 each
everywhere i called was more expensive, even the michelin tires are better priced at Costco.

Hope the rims fit, if not i will buy them at a local tire shop, i called and was only 10$ more for 4 rims.

I would use alloys to save on fuel but we have lots of salt on the streets in the winter here in Quebec and they would get damaged quickly.


----------



## Turbodsl Cruze (May 4, 2014)

TDCruze said:


> I was quoted $102. For that price it was tempting to buy alloys, but that has been difficult as well...
> 
> anyways, I ordered the 16" steel rims from Costco.ca, I hope they fit!


I'm looking forward to seeing how these rims fit for you... I'm also considering the Costco rims. Keep us posted!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 68554 (Oct 6, 2014)

dinodiego said:


> i ordered the steel rims at costco, the 17 inch X99715N $58.99 each
> everywhere i called was more expensive, even the michelin tires are better priced at Costco.
> 
> Hope the rims fit, if not i will buy them at a local tire shop, i called and was only 10$ more for 4 rims.
> ...



In looking at the Costco web site they list:

99128" as a Multi-Fit 16x6.5 5x114.3 71.5
99715 as 17x7 5x114.3 71.5. 

Both of which are wrong according to their listed specs.

I am considering the 99125 16x6.5 5x115 70.3. At least these are closer to spec.

Has anyone fit these yet?

http://www.costco.ca/wcsstore/Costc.../Attachment/Steel_Wheels_Catalogue_Oct_20.pdf


----------



## dinodiego (Oct 21, 2014)

CRUZE TURBO DIESEL
14-15 5-115 12X1.50 19MM 16"/17" its the same specs for 16 or 17 inch wheels. its 5 x 115 for the cruze diesel X99218N and X99715N

i think 17 inch is better than 16 for this car.


----------



## dinodiego (Oct 21, 2014)

i finaly decided to cancel my order at Costco, even if the 17 inch steel would fit, i read they are heavy and are meant for trucks, i think i am going with Alloys or have the winter tires installed on the original alloy rims. Putting steels defeats the whole purpose of having a diesel car... fuel economy. Why not contribute by putting lighter Alloys, for a couple of hundred bucks more, some nice wheels that are easier to carry too. I will let you know my final setup and post a picture.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

dinodiego said:


> i finaly decided to cancel my order at Costco, even if the 17 inch steel would fit, i read they are heavy and are meant for trucks, i think i am going with Alloys or have the winter tires installed on the original alloy rims. Putting steels defeats the whole purpose of having a diesel car... fuel economy. Why not contribute by putting lighter Alloys, for a couple of hundred bucks more, some nice wheels that are easier to carry too. I will let you know my final setup and post a picture.


Steel wheels are a bit heavier than a comparable sized alloy. I have found in harsh winter driving that the steel wheels work well, and you don't have to feel bad about hitting a curb hidden under 8" of fresh snow! I have never noticed much of a change in fuel economy on previous cars after changing from alloys to steels. That is why I am going with 16", to reduce weight and also increase flex of the rubber due to increased thickness. It helps in the winter make the road a bit smother on rough icy surfaces and also offers a bit more protection of the wheels.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

stuckoncanada said:


> In looking at the Costco web site they list:
> 
> 99128" as a Multi-Fit 16x6.5 5x114.3 71.5
> 99715 as 17x7 5x114.3 71.5.
> ...


I am not sure where you got those alternate specs for the X99128N, but they are listed as 5x115. As for proper fitment, I am supposed to receive mine on Oct. 30. So I will update with the results when they arrive.


----------



## dinodiego (Oct 21, 2014)

TDCruze said:


> Steel wheels are a bit heavier than a comparable sized alloy. I have found in harsh winter driving that the steel wheels work well, and you don't have to feel bad about hitting a curb hidden under 8" of fresh snow! I have never noticed much of a change in fuel economy on previous cars after changing from alloys to steels. That is why I am going with 16", to reduce weight and also increase flex of the rubber due to increased thickness. It helps in the winter make the road a bit smother on rough icy surfaces and also offers a bit more protection of the wheels.


Yup i agree with you, but what i don't understand is why does GM put a 17 inch wheel stock and then you read in this forum that some people have trouble fitting 17 inch steel wheels with 17 inch tires? that caliper is too big and wheel clearance is not good. i mean if i have 17 inch wheels stock, i want 17 inch wheels for winter too. why i have to put 16 inch? doesn't make any sense to me. So i now i have this dilemma, do i buy 215-55-17 tires or 215-60-16. Do i buy 16 inch or 17 inch alloys ? i am not buying steel rims for sure.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

dinodiego said:


> Yup i agree with you, but what i don't understand is why does GM put a 17 inch wheel stock and then you read in this forum that some people have trouble fitting 17 inch steel wheels with 17 inch tires? that caliper is too big and wheel clearance is not good. i mean if i have 17 inch wheels stock, i want 17 inch wheels for winter too. why i have to put 16 inch? doesn't make any sense to me. So i now i have this dilemma, do i buy 215-55-17 tires or 215-60-16. Do i buy 16 inch or 17 inch alloys ? i am not buying steel rims for sure.


Well if you rule out steel rims altogether, then the decision as you said is whether to go with 16" or 17"? 
You could buy nice 17" wheels and use them for summer and use the OEM 17" wheels for winter tires. If you have a 17" wheel and a 17" tire it should fit as long as the rim width is compatible with the tire. If you are just looking for "cheap" alloys for winter then I would go with 16" as they are cheaper and you get the taller side wall with is nice for winter. Its a personal preference though. Looks wise a 17" will be a bit nicer than a 16". I can say that 16" wheels will clear the brake rotor and calipers as I have had a set on my car already that cleared, but it was the wrong bolt pattern.


----------



## dinodiego (Oct 21, 2014)

TDCruze said:


> Well if you rule out steel rims altogether, then the decision as you said is whether to go with 16" or 17"?
> You could buy nice 17" wheels and use them for summer and use the OEM 17" wheels for winter tires. If you have a 17" wheel and a 17" tire it should fit as long as the rim width is compatible with the tire. If you are just looking for "cheap" alloys for winter then I would go with 16" as they are cheaper and you get the taller side wall with is nice for winter. Its a personal preference though. Looks wise a 17" will be a bit nicer than a 16". I can say that 16" wheels will clear the brake rotor and calipers as I have had a set on my car already that cleared, but it was the wrong bolt pattern.


what size of side wall do you recommend?


----------



## dinodiego (Oct 21, 2014)

TDCruze said:


> You could buy nice 17" wheels and use them for summer and use the OEM 17" wheels for winter tires.


i have decided to follow your advice and keep the OEM 17'' for winter and get a better wheel this summer. thanks for the advice, i will avoid some headaches and will have plenty of time to find the right wheel for spring. :goodjob:


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

dinodiego said:


> i have decided to follow your advice and keep the OEM 17'' for winter and get a better wheel this summer. thanks for the advice, i will avoid some headaches and will have plenty of time to find the right wheel for spring. :goodjob:


Good plan!


----------



## dinodiego (Oct 21, 2014)

So i guess a 215-55-17 winter tire will be ok on the oem cruze diesel alloy? I mean the wheel clearance in the wheel well will be ok?


----------



## dinodiego (Oct 21, 2014)

just a quick question, if i put summer mags on the cruze diesel and the wheel is 17x7.5 and offset is 42 mm is that ok with the goodyear oem tire 215-55-17 ?

here is the picture of the mags i am talking about


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

When's everyone plan to put theirs on. I'm shooting for this weekend as it looks like consistent temps in the 50's or lower from here on out. Don't want to push it too long and get snow mid-week when I don't have time to put them on..


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

KpaxFAQ said:


> When's everyone plan to put theirs on. I'm shooting for this weekend as it looks like consistent temps in the 50's or lower from here on out. Don't want to push it too long and get snow mid-week when I don't have time to put them on..


Still waiting on my winter wheels, but I am not to concerned here even in southern Saskatchewan. Temps this week are to hover in 30's and low 40's for highs but still no real snow threat. Likely by mid November they will be needed.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

dinodiego said:


> just a quick question, if i put summer mags on the cruze diesel and the wheel is 17x7.5 and offset is 42 mm is that ok with the goodyear oem tire 215-55-17 ?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Should fit fine.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> When's everyone plan to put theirs on. I'm shooting for this weekend as it looks like consistent temps in the 50's or lower from here on out. Don't want to push it too long and get snow mid-week when I don't have time to put them on..



i would wait a bit longer esp if you have a spare set of wheels handy


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

dinodiego said:


> just a quick question, if i put summer mags on the cruze diesel and the wheel is 17x7.5 and offset is 42 mm is that ok with the goodyear oem tire 215-55-17 ?


Those wheels should work fine... as long as you get four. The pic shows a remaining stock of less than 3. 

I did basically the same thing with my Eco; I'm using the OE forged Alcoa wheels with Michelin Xi3 winter tires in the factory size (same 215/55-17 as the diesel), and I bought a set of 17" alloys for summer use. My summer wheels are 17x8, a full inch wider than the OE wheel which is only 7", and the 215/55-17 GoodYear FuelMax tires fit fine. They are "stretched" a little more compared to a 7" wheel, but that actually looks a little better in my opinion.

As far as fuel economy goes, typically a smaller wheel will give better mileage (for a given tire OD) for several reasons. First, the wheel is smaller in diameter, so its rotational inertia (polar moment) is less for a given wheel weight making it consume/store less energy. Second, taller sidewalls generally offer lower rolling resistance (all else kept equal). We must keep things in perspective, though, and realize these are minute differences. For example, if a steel 16" wheel weighs slightly more than an aluminum 17" wheel, teh weight difference may make up for the rotational inertia advantage. It will vary case-by-case, and the differences will be slight in the grand scheme of things.

Generally speaking, winter tires offer much poorer rolling resistance than all-season tires do. Much of the mileage decrease people see when switching to winter tires has to do with the tire's construction, as well as decreasing temperatures.


----------



## 68554 (Oct 6, 2014)

TDCruze said:


> I am not sure where you got those alternate specs for the X99128N, but they are listed as 5x115. As for proper fitment, I am supposed to receive mine on Oct. 30. So I will update with the results when they arrive.


I am reading the info right form the Costco.ca Website. The PDF that opens from the link on their site lists the specs for the rim under the part number (see pages 73 & 82).

www.costco.ca/wcsstore/CostcoCABCCatalogAssetStore/Attachment/Steel_Wheels_Catalogue_Oct_20.pdf.

Do have another location that gives specs for these steel part numbers?

Cheers


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

stuckoncanada said:


> I am reading the info right form the Costco.ca Website. The PDF that opens from the link on their site lists the specs for the rim under the part number (see pages 73 & 82).
> 
> www.costco.ca/wcsstore/CostcoCABCCatalogAssetStore/Attachment/Steel_Wheels_Catalogue_Oct_20.pdf.
> 
> ...


Oh great... it does state at the bottom (pg. 73) that they are a 114.3mm even though on (pg. 13) it shows the Cruze TD as a 5x115. Why do all these companies keep selling 114.3 wheels for 115 cars? Man that seems like a major liability. 

I will absolutely not be using these wheels then if they are 114.3. I have already tried a set with that lug pattern and they do not properly fit, they will mount and the lug nuts can be forced on, but I myself do not want to risk broken studs and wheel vibrations. 

Well I guess I am going to plan... lets see is it F or G... I guess I will order some 17" winter tires and put them on the OEM alloys....either that or give in and order the darn GM factory steel wheels that Tomko listed oh way back on the first post!


----------



## dinodiego (Oct 21, 2014)

I am trying to find alloys in canada websites with pcd of 5 x 115 with no luck. All i find is 5 x 114.3 ? ?


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

dinodiego said:


> I am trying to find alloys in canada websites with pcd of 5 x 115 with no luck. All i find is 5 x 114.3 ? ?


They have a few options at this site http://www.tdotperformance.ca 
Also it appears TireRack.com will ship to Canada, but it is a bit expensive. 

I think I have decided to use my OEM alloys for the winter tires and I will be buying new alloys for the summer.


----------



## iggy (Feb 14, 2013)

Personally, I'd go with a 16" rim , tires with the same or similar diameter to stock, would be narrower, and therefore better on snow and ice.


----------



## F and J (Mar 16, 2013)

TD Cruze, I got my steels at Canadian Tire, and 16" Michelin X-Ice. Fantastic traction/braking, smoother, quieter ride than the horrible Michelin Pilot's on the 18" LTZ wheels.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

F and J said:


> TD Cruze, I got my steels at Canadian Tire, and 16" Michelin X-Ice. Fantastic traction/braking, smoother, quieter ride than the horrible Michelin Pilot's on the 18" LTZ wheels.


What is the part or item number of your rims?

*edit* Never mind, I just realized you have an LTZ so your rims will not fit on the diesel.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

F and J said:


> TD Cruze, I got my steels at Canadian Tire, and 16" Michelin X-Ice. Fantastic traction/braking, smoother, quieter ride than the horrible Michelin Pilot's on the 18" LTZ wheels.


I second the X-ice recommendation. Compared to the GoodYears the Xi3 is whisper quiet. So quiet in fact that most of the time I litterally cannot hear them, and that's on an Eco which has serious de-contenting in the soundproofing department compared to all other Cruze models.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

tdcruze look at the other thread if your looking for steels


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

mr overkill said:


> tdcruze look at the other thread if your looking for steels


I have decided to use the OEM wheels for my winter tires, but which thread? Link?


----------



## dinodiego (Oct 21, 2014)

i decided to use the OEM chevy diesel wheel alloys for winter and got the michelin x-ice 3 from Costco, very quiet tires and great traction. I got them with 70$ special on installation.

Waiting for spring to get the mags.


----------



## dinodiego (Oct 21, 2014)

Thanks for the link TD , i will see if i can find anything good for the diesel cruze.


----------



## dinodiego (Oct 21, 2014)

I found some rims on TDOT website, i am not sure they will fit because of the +38mm offset and the specs are: 


YearMakeModelWheel DiameterWheel WidthBolt PatternOffsetallALLALLWheel Diameter: 17 in.Wheel Width: 7 in.5x115, Bolt Pattern: 5x112Offset: +38 mm

will they fit?


----------



## Canadian Cruzer (Oct 27, 2014)

I put the the snows on today. After having dealer mount the snows on 5x105 regular wheels I happened upon the earlier thread that gave the Orlando pt# 13259235 and had the dealer remount everything. They fit perfectly thanks to this forum for the info!!


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

dinodiego said:


> I found some rims on TDOT website, i am not sure they will fit because of the +38mm offset and the specs are:
> 
> 
> YearMakeModelWheel DiameterWheel WidthBolt PatternOffsetallALLALLWheel Diameter: 17 in.Wheel Width: 7 in.5x115, Bolt Pattern: 5x112Offset: +38 mm
> ...


They should fit no problem, our OEM wheels are 41mm offset on 17" wheels.


----------



## HarleyGTP (Dec 14, 2013)

If anyone's wondering, I found GM part # 13259235 for $97.44 a piece at gmpartsonline.net


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Glad the snows were on today! 14 inches of wet heavy snow.


----------



## Garandman (Dec 31, 2013)

So this winter we will have General Altimax Arctics on TD #1, Nokian Hakka R2's on TD #2, and Blizzak WS80's on the Eco.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Garandman said:


> So this winter we will have General Altimax Arctics on TD #1, Nokian Hakka R2's on TD #2, and Blizzak WS80's on the Eco.


Excellent! Love to hear your compare and contrast. As well as traction to dollar ratio.


----------



## Garandman (Dec 31, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Excellent! Love to hear your compare and contrast. As well as traction to dollar ratio.


I drove my car (witn Nokians) back-to-back with the AA's last winter. The Nokians are substantially better. The question is whether the Blizzaks stick as well, and last as long.


----------



## MKsmn515 (Apr 12, 2014)

So if I trade in my Cruze Eco for a Diesel my winter wheels won't fit?

5x105 vs 5x115? Damnit that's stupid!


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

MKsmn515 said:


> So if I trade in my Cruze Eco for a Diesel my winter wheels won't fit?
> 
> 5x105 vs 5x115? Damnit that's stupid!


correct, wont fit


----------



## MKsmn515 (Apr 12, 2014)

The wheels I have are Konig and have 2 different patterns. Going to see if the other pattern is 115!

I found a used diesel that I'm interested in but being able to use my winter wheels and Weather Tech mats in the diesel is a big selling point


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

MKsmn515 said:


> So if I trade in my Cruze Eco for a Diesel my winter wheels won't fit?
> 
> 5x105 vs 5x115? Damnit that's stupid!


Larger hub and brakes to handle the heavier and more powerful diesel variant = smart in my books.


----------



## charleygee (Feb 4, 2015)

OMGoodness I wanted to thank TOMKO for the OEM GM 16 inch rim number...you saved me a lot of aggravation.

The local GM dealership had them in stock for $70 each and I got 4.

Perfect fit.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Called my dealer today thinking I better get one of these rims 13259235 quote was 193.00 and we need to order. Guess that's why my timing belt change was so high. 
Did find one on the net for 75.00 through original wheels. I have over 106000 miles on original OEM tires with several plugs. Not ready to replace yet, still lot of life left in them


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

I guess it's because the overlander is strictly a Canadian vehicle. The 75.00 ones I found are used and I did find used alloys on eBay for 150.00


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Will 2006 Saturn vue rim work? It's 16 x 6.5 x115 mm


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

You want to verify the backspacing. The Cruze diesel wheels have 44mm offset. I found a set of wheels from a Chev Orlando that fit. They have 41mm backspacing.



Gator said:


> Will 2006 Saturn vue rim work? It's 16 x 6.5 x115 mm


One thing I did run into was the wheel nuts. Once you put a set of steel wheels on, you will find that the studs are too long for the stock 'dressed' nuts. You will have to get a set of open lug nuts. I didn't and ended up popping the chrome cover off. Then I had a vibration problem. With the chrome covers, you cannot torque the nuts properly as they 'bottom out' on the studs.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

dougc905 said:


> You want to verify the backspacing. The Cruze diesel wheels have 44mm offset. I found a set of wheels from a Chev Orlando that fit. They have 41mm backspacing.
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I did run into was the wheel nuts. Once you put a set of steel wheels on, you will find that the studs are too long for the stock 'dressed' nuts. You will have to get a set of open lug nuts. I didn't and ended up popping the chrome cover off. Then I had a vibration problem. With the chrome covers, you cannot torque the nuts properly as they 'bottom out' on the studs.


Not sure what your source is but I've personally measured my factory wheels and they are 41mm offset. 

As for your nuts not being long enough I can only state that my factory nuts on the Orlando wheels fit perfectly - and have done so now for the third winter.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank tomko for the rim number for the Orlando. My dealer wants a bend over price. 190 some dollars, the Orlando is strictly Canadian sonor readily available in USA, I did find a used one for 75.00 on the net. I hate buying used unseen


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Meant not readily available in USA. Spell check gets me every time


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Gator said:


> Thank tomko for the rim number for the Orlando. My dealer wants a bend over price. 190 some dollars, the Orlando is strictly Canadian sonor readily available in USA, I did find a used one for 75.00 on the net. I hate buying used unseen


Orlando is no longer available in Canada. Not sure why, but it wasn't exactly the kind of thing you'd take to your local show and shine. IIRC I paid $60 a wheel. Maybe you could source them out of a Canadian dealership to see if the pricing is more reasonable. 

I agree on used wheels. They give me the creeps. 

I once bought a brand new in the box Cadillac wheel for about half of what I'd normally pay. Looked 100% legit - and I'm a picky SOB sometimes. Well, after just two years of occasional summer use don't you know that the chrome started peeling off that wheel. Whereas the four I bought directly from GM still look brand new to this day. So whoever it was on eBay managed to get a hold of finished product that was rejected by GMSPO QC. I got what I deserved. And so much for saving ~$350. Another lesson learned in life about not really saving money. 

Also Gator we're now in spring so it's kind of low season for buying snow tires. What's up with the weather in Columbus?


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

75 degrees tomorrow just 40 today Tomko, not looking for winter tires. Looking for a spare. Im still running original OEMs and have 106000 miles on them. In the last couple months had to plug a couple of them but there is still at least 50000 miles left on them. So I hate to replace them even though they made it past there wear life. 
My question is running one miss matched size on the front could it lead to trans damage. Back no problems


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

Tomko said:


> Not sure what your source is but I've personally measured my factory wheels and they are 41mm offset.


I looked at the stamping on the back of the wheel.

This is the back of a Buick Verano wheel. The two cars use the same wheel size as the Cruze diesel is based on the Verano powertrain. You will see something similar on the back of the diesel wheel.









Regardless, 41 or 44mm - a 3mm difference isn't much. Just a bit more than 3/32".


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

Gator said:


> My question is running one miss matched size on the front could it lead to trans damage.


I have a spare from a 2005 or so Pontiac Grand Prix. Fits just fine - in that it clears the brakes - and is only an inch or so shorter than the Cruze wheel. You should be ok with a difference in wheel size as long you don't go too fast or too far. Thats what differentials are for.

If you need to go fast or far, then swap the flat front for a good back tire and put the spare on the back.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

dougc905 said:


> The two cars use the same wheel size as the Cruze diesel is based on the Verano powertrain.


In what way is the Cruze diesel based on the Verano Powertrain?


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

From what I read, GM wanted the Cruze diesel to be a quiet car so they used the sound deadening technology from the Verano for use on the diesel to help keep it quiet. Apparently the suspension design is part of the sound deadening technology. The Verano has rear disc brakes so we got that when they took the rear suspension from the Verano. I suppose the front hubs are Verano parts too. The two cars are base upon the same platform so the parts are interchangeable. This is why our wheel bolt spacing is 115mm.

Note that the Cruze diesel has a different rear suspension design from the regular Cruze models.

Prior to buying this car, I was looking at the Verano because it was advertised as the quietest car in its class. I like quiet. Further reading led me to the Cruze Diesel where I learned about the common parts. Quiet car plus cool power train was a winner for me.

Check here:
Chevy Cruze Diesel Attracting Buyers With Quiet Engine, Extended Range | Technology content from WardsAuto
and here:
2014 Cruze Diesel: Road Test | GM Authority


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

As far as I know, the basic design of the Cruze, Cruze TD and Verano suspensions is identical. The cars share the same platform and along with that, the same suspension design (basic struts up front, twist beam trailing arm with separate coils and shocks rear).

The calibration of the suspension between models is what's different. They all have custom shock and spring rates based on weight differences and desired ride characteristics.

The 115mm bolt pattern comes with the heavier vehicle weight and larger front brakes (like the Verano). The way I understand it, the TD was not part of the original Cruze plan and to make it work they used the heavier duty parts from the Verano which has more powerful drive trains and weighs more.

The sound deadening techniques from the Verano were used, absolutely. But I don't think that has anything to do with the suspension design. If it does, it likely doesn't go beyond using softer bushings or something similar.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Wonder if the verono spare would work ? That's all I'm looking for but leaning to a OEM CTD rim. There is a few that have made it to the junk yard


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

The Verano spare would work fine. As an aside, I bought a set of 17" Verano wheels from a wrecker for $125 each. It was such a great deal that I wonder if the wrecker didn't know what he had. Mind you, this was a 100 mi drive outside the city. If they were at a place closer to the city, then they could have been double the price.


----------



## tetovari (May 22, 2014)

Anyone try the US wheel part 62-76552s on the Diesel Cruze?


----------



## AlbertaDiesel (Aug 30, 2017)

Has anyone tried rims off a Malibu? I have a line on a set of rims and tires off of a 2016 Malibu. They are 215/60/16 and from my research Malibu rims are 5 115.


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

It is important that you get the correct offset and that the wheel does not interfere with the brake calipers. You want a 44mm offset. Verify this before spending any money. Even then, the design of the wheel may not clear the calipers.





AlbertaDiesel said:


> Has anyone tried rims off a Malibu? I have a line on a set of rims and tires off of a 2016 Malibu. They are 215/60/16 and from my research Malibu rims are 5 115.


I have a set of steel wheels from a Chev Orlando that fit if you want to pay shipping to Alberta... :dry:


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

The CTD factory wheel is 41 mm offset.


----------



## AlbertaDiesel (Aug 30, 2017)

dougc905 said:


> I have a set of steel wheels from a Chev Orlando that fit if you want to pay shipping to Alberta... :dry:


Thanks for the offer! But I am not going to go with steel wheels. They just don't stand up to the salt. And they look awful after the first year


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

dougc905 said:


> It is important that you get the correct offset and that the wheel does not interfere with the brake calipers. You want a 44mm offset. Verify this before spending any money. Even then, the design of the wheel may not clear the calipers.


these https://www.kaltire.com/en/wheels/obsidian/37919.html?cgid=wheels claim 38 offset....have em on my car, fits perfect


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

I still stand by my previous post (#112). 38 mm offset would be a difference of about 3/16" away from 44mm. Regardless, clearing the calipers is your primary concern. Also, be very careful of getting 5x115 and NOT 5x114.3 wheels. A lot of retailers will BS you and say that the difference is unimportant. It is very important!


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

AlbertaDiesel said:


> Thanks for the offer! But I am not going to go with steel wheels. They just don't stand up to the salt. And they look awful after the first year


Salt + steel wheels = crappy looks. 

Salt + aluminum wheels = rim leaks. 

Take your pick.


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

AlbertaDiesel said:


> Thanks for the offer! But I am not going to go with steel wheels. They just don't stand up to the salt. And they look awful after the first year


A wire wheel and can of Tremclad every spring take care of the looks on steel rims (as well as possible...).

That being said, I went with a set of cast wheels when I found a set at a wrecker for $125/wheel ( a steal in Canada!).


----------



## jeffdemara (Jan 26, 2016)

I just found these on the Costco.ca website while trying to match up a more precise fitment than what it recommends. Based on the specs, they look like they are exactly what I'm looking for, but wondering if anybody has fitment experience with these?

*X40875 (RT44658)*
Shows that they are from a Rendez-Vous, Impala, and Grand Prix. 
https://www.costco.ca/wcsstore/Cost...chment/SteelWheels+FitmentGuide_Sept-2017.pdf
*They are a 
16x6.5" wheel
5x115 bolt pattern
70.3mm hub
+45 offset.*



Aside from the Orlando wheels (PN: 13259235) that are OEM and from the dealer, I have also found these from pmctire.com:
https://pmctire.com/en/wheels/rssw/...-noir-16x6-5-5x115-deport-offset-52-70-5.tire
These are
16x6.5"
5x115 bolt pattern
70.3mm hub
+40 offset. 


Any input is appreciated! Thanks all.


----------



## jeffdemara (Jan 26, 2016)

Update! Cruze Diesel steel wheels!

So I ordered and just received some 16" steel wheels from www.pmctire.com, and they fit absolutely perfectly.
These were FAR cheaper than the Orlando wheels from the dealership, or even from Chevy sources online for the same wheel. 

The specific model from *PMC Tire* is: *X44655*.
It's an RSSW Steel Black Wheel.
16X6.5, 5x115, 70.3, 40 offset
Direct link to wheels: https://pmctire.com/en/wheels/rssw/...-noir-16x6-5-5x115-deport-offset-52-70-5.tire

I have confirmed this specific wheel is hub centric, correct 5x115 bolt pattern, and has clearance over the larger Diesel brake calipers.
These were only $75.48 Canadian per wheel, with free shipping! As opposed to $159 per wheel direct from the dealership.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

dougc905 said:


> A wire wheel and can of Tremclad every spring take care of the looks on steel rims (as well as possible...).
> 
> That being said, I went with a set of cast wheels when I found a set at a wrecker for $125/wheel ( a steal in Canada!).


My steelies were plasti-dipped on my Cobalt and stood up to salt/snow perfectly well, so that's another option.


----------



## 2015 CTD (Feb 7, 2015)

Could anyone tell me if these wild fit the diesel Cruze. Not sure if I found these here or somewhere else. Price is good and no shipping charges on over $99 purchase.
https://www.summitracing.com/parts/usw-62-76552s
Thanks


----------



## TDChris2015 (Sep 7, 2016)

I don't see why they wouldn't. I bought these https://www.summitracing.com/parts/CRR-83-66518 for my 2015 CTD last year and they worked just fine. I'm not sure what the difference is between the 62 series rims and the 83 series other than different manufacturers and price.


----------



## zflitcroft1001 (Sep 11, 2017)

Just ordered set of steelies and Michelin X-Ice Xi13's from local Discount Tire. $790 installed (through today $100 visa giftcard for wheels & $100 visa giftcard for tires). Pretty happy with essentially $590 net installed.


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

Just an FYI, the 16x7 MB 14 wheels with 38mm offset from Discount Tire >just< fit the Diesel Cruze by about 1/4" to the strut. They clear the brake caliper by about 1/4" too.


----------



## gyrfalcon (Dec 27, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Diesel Brethren:
> First let me begin by explaining the factory wheel that all North American diesels wear. The wheel is a 17x7", 5x115mm bolt pattern with a 41mm positive offset.


I think you may have made a mistake on the offset and it should be 44mm. This matches up with the OEM wheel on my car:

Manufacturer Part Number: 13367272
Number of Studs: 5
Stud Diameter: 115
Year: 2014 
Offset: 44
Condition and Options: Mk6 (J) 17" Alloy 5-Double Spokes (Ident AAN5) 
Rim Diameter: 17
Rim Width: 7J
MPN: 13367272


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

gyrfalcon said:


> I think you may have made a mistake on the offset and it should be 44mm. This matches up with the OEM wheel on my car:
> 
> Manufacturer Part Number: 13367272
> Number of Studs: 5
> ...


You know, the internet is a funny place. Full of information - sometimes right / sometimes wrong - from sources of unknown origin and veracity. For example, there were - and still are - places on the internet that claim the CTD wheel is a 105mm bolt circle. 

That’s why I removed the wheel off of my CTD 4.5 years ago and measured it myself. 

That’s where my 41mm offset figure comes from: my own measurement.


----------



## gyrfalcon (Dec 27, 2013)

Tomko said:


> That’s why I removed the wheel off of my CTD 4.5 years ago and measured it myself. That’s where my 41mm offset figure comes from: my own measurement.


Well in the future I'd mention that you're using your own measurements. Probably also mention your calculations or measuring devices were off by 3mm...lol 


Wheel is stamped IS44 for a reason. I'll provide photos of my measurements if you want them.


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

Good lord, guys. They are 17x7J, ET44 wheels.


----------



## Andy L (Sep 2, 2019)

First post, I just picked up a '14 CTD and am looking for a winter tire/wheel solution. 

Has anyone tried these Pacer wheels sold by Walmart on CTD? They are cheap and it appears that they would fit based on the numbers. They have a 72mm hub so I'd need to get some hub rings to make up the difference. 



www. walmart. com/ip/Pacer-84B-Mod-16x6-5-5x100-5x115-42mm-Black-Wheel-Rim-16-Inch/874320669


----------



## Rebooter (Mar 27, 2020)

What is everyone using for lug nuts on the 16'' steelies? Reports of the chrome nut end caps cracking as studs poke through?


----------

